# Σκακιστική ορολογία



## nickel (Jul 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αφιερωμένο στο πρωτάθλημα Α' Εθνικής στο σκάκι που αρχίζει σήμερα. :)



Οι Λεξιλόγοι αλλά και οι περαστικοί που ασχολούνται με το σκάκι ευχαριστούν τον drsiebenmal για το γλωσσάρι. Αν θέλετε να συζητήσετε κάποιους όρους, αν χρειάζεστε κάποια εξήγηση ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, αν έχετε να προσθέσετε όρους, η συζήτηση θα πρέπει να γίνει εδώ, καθώς ο Οβολώνας δεν θα φιλοξενεί συζητήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2010)

*battery* (chess)= *μπαταρία* (στο σκάκι)

«Μα είναι σωστό;» με ρώτησε κάποια στιγμή ο Νικ-έλ. «Πού βρέθηκε εκεί η μπαταρία; Τι είναι; Μπαταριά; Ομοβροντία;»
«Σε πολλά σημεία της», του απάντησα, «η ελληνική σκακιστική ορολογία δημιουργήθηκε μάλλον άναρχα, άτυχα, ακόμη και άστοχα, με μεταφορές, μεταγραφές, λάθος μεταφράσεις. Τα περισσότερα όμως, έχουν πια παγιωθεί».

Για τον επίμαχο όρο, η *Σκακιστική εγκυκλοπαίδεια* του _Χρήστου Κεφαλή_, ένα καλοδουλεμένο έργο, δίνει:

*μπαταρία* Η συνεργασία βασίλισσας και αξιωματικού στην ίδια διαγώνιο. Μπορεί να ειναι ιδιαίτερα αποτελεσματική, εξασφαλίζοντας διείσδυση στο αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο, συνήθως με στόχο το βασιλιά.​
Πρόκειται για έναν μάλλον στενότερο ορισμό της σκακιστικής μπαταρίας. Η αγγλική βίκη παρουσιάζει τρεις εναλλακτικούς ορισμούς:
A *battery in chess* is a formation that consists of two or more pieces on the same rank, file, or diagonal. It is a tactic involved in planning a series of captures to remove the protection of the opponent's king, or to simply gain in the exchanges. Other chess authors limit battery to "an arrangement of two pieces in line with the enemy king on a rank, file, or diagonal so that if the middle piece moves a discovered check will be delivered." However [...] the term is also used in cases where moving the middle piece will uncover a threat other than a check along the opened line.​Η μπαταρία είναι δημοφιλής μηχανισμός στο καλλιτεχνικό σκάκι, δηλαδή στις περίτεχνες θέσεις του τύπου «τα λευκά παίζουν και κάνουν ματ σε 3 κινήσεις», όπου τα κομμάτια μοιάζουν να έχουν σκορπιστεί τυχαία στη σκακιέρα. Μια τέτοια ειδική περίπτωση μπαταρίας παρουσιάζει σήμερα στο σκακιστικό ιστολόγιο ο προμπλεμίστας Γιάννης Γαρουφαλλίδης, στο άρθρο με τίτλο η μπαταρία Siers.

_Και ναι, κάποια στιγμή θα ανέβει κι ένα γλωσσάρι για το καλλιτεχνικό σκάκι, που είναι πολύ πολύ διαφορετικό από το αγωνιστικό._


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Πρόκειται λοιπόν για μια πυροβολαρχία.

battery 
4.a. A number of pieces of artillery placed in juxtaposition for combined action; in Military use, the smallest division of artillery for tactical purposes (corresponding to a company of infantry). (OED)

Στην Κεφαλονιά: Πυροβολαρχία "Μπαταρία"

Η πυροβολαρχία βρίσκεται στο βορειότερο άκρο του νησιού στο ακρωτήριο Δαφνούδι. Η ονομασία της πυροβολαρχίας προήλθε από την Ιταλική λέξη "μπατερία" (πυροβολαρχία). Οι Ιταλοί είχαν στήσει στο σημείο πυροβολαρχίες με συρόμενα πυροβόλα των 105mm και των 75mm, για να ελέγχουν το πέρασμα μεταξύ Λευκάδας, Κεφαλονιάς και Ιθάκης. [...]
http://www.fortifications.gr/kefallonia.html


----------



## buccaneer (Jul 13, 2010)

Δόκτωρ, εκείνο το "κερδίζουσα θέση" στο λαιμό μου κάθισε.
Θα μπορούσα να πω μόνο ότι όλος ο σκακιστικός κόσμος λέει "κερδισμένη θέση" - και ποτέ δεν άκουσα κάτι άλλο.
Από γλωσσική άποψη, όμως, το πράγμα μού φαίνεται πιο επικίνδυνο. Νομίζω ότι η προσπάθεια για διάκριση (που δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το τι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει εδώ) είναι ξενισμός - και μάλιστα τυπικός για το πνεύμα της νεοκαθαρεύουσας.
Νίκελ, συγγνώμη για το "τυπικός".

Επίσης, εκείνοι οι αρεοπόροι-ετεροπόροι αξιωματικοί πολύ εξεζητημένοι μου φαίνονται. Ο κόσμος λέει αντίθετοι αξιωματικοί ή αντίθετα φου και συνεννοείται μια χαρά - παρά τις ενδεχόμενες αντιρρήσεις των λογικών φιλοσόφων.


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2010)

Δόκτορ, δηλώνω ότι είμαι μακριά από το αγωνιστικό σκάκι πάνω από 30 χρόνια, αλλά πάντως ιδού οι παρατηρήσεις μου (μαζί με τα εύσημα για την πρωτοβουλία σου!):

Το advanced pawn όχι ελεύθερο πιόνι αλλά προχωρημένο πιόνι
Η κάθετη είναι και κάθετος
Το back rank δεν το έχω πολυακούσει. Συνήθως λένε eighth/first rank, που το λέμε η ογδόη (ακόμα κι αν είναι η πρώτη, δηλ. η των βαριών κομματιών του λευκού): "ματ στην ογδόη με τον/την πύργο/βασίλισσα"
Στο bishop πρέπει και φου (αρσ), αλλά και τρελός. Τον φου το λένε κατά κόρον οι σκακιστές, και το τρελός το λέει συχνά ο πολύς κόσμος.
Το capture είναι και ρήμα: τρώω, κόβω (π.χ. κόβω τον ίππο), παίρνω (παίρνω με τον φου)
Το diagonal όταν είναι ουσιαστικό είναι όχι διαγώνια αλλά διαγώνιος: "στη μεγάλη διαγώνιο" (πβ. παρακάτω long diagonal)
Το discovered check εμείς τότε το λέγαμε "σαχ εξ αποκαλύψεως", όχι "σαχ με αποκάλυψη", εκτός βέβαια όταν μιλάγαμε ελλειπτικά: "αν πάει στο ε3, έχω αποκάλυψη". Τώρα έχει αλλάξει;
Στο exchange=διαφορά πρέπει να βάλεις ερμήνευμα, έτσι σκέτο είναι ακατανόητο! Το ίδιο και στο minor exchange
Το _family/οικογενειακό_ πιρούνι εμείς δεν το λέμε απλά πιρούνι; άντε να το πούμε πιρούνι με τον ίππο, αλλά οικογενειακό, δεν το 'χω ξανακούσει
Το file=κάθετη, και κάθετος (θηλ.).
_Και_ Φιντέ Μετρ (με κεφαλαίο Φ!) ή _μόνο_ Μετρ Φιντέ;
Το Indian Defence γιατί όχι Ινδική Άμυνα παρά άμυνα φιανκέτου; ποιος ο λόγος;
Ιnterference=διατομή Εγώ από το ερμήνευμα θα το έλεγα Παρεμβολή. Διατομή μου φαίνεται νοηματικά λάθος
Interzonal = (τουλάχιστον _και_) ιντερζονάλ (στη λήγουσα)
λευκό c4/μαύρο c5 => ...γ4/...γ5
isolani απομονωμένο πιόνι. Με βάση τον ορισμό της Wikipedia: απομονωμένο δ πιόνι.

Σημείωση για τις συντομογραφίες των ανοιγμάτων: πρέπει πρώτα να αναγράφονται ανεπτυγμένες στα αγγλικά και μετά να υπάρχει το μετάφρασμα στα ελληνικά, π.χ. KGA (King's Gambit Accepted) Γκαμπί του Βασιλιά Αποδεκτό, ή και να αντικατασταθεί τελείως η συντομογραφία από την ανεπτυγμένη ονομασία. Είναι παράλογο μια _ξένη_ συντομογραφία να αντιστοιχίζεται απευθείας μ' ένα ανεπτυγμένο ελληνικό μετάφρασμα, συσκοτίζοντας τα πράγματα. Ποιος μέσος μεταφραστής, π.χ., μιας ξένης νουβέλας θα δει KGA στο βιβλίο που θα μεταφράζει; Προφανώς ο/η συγγραφέας θα γράψει King's Gambit Accepted.

KIA _όχι_ Ινδική Άμυνα του Βασιλιά _αλλά_ Ινδική Επίθεση του Βασιλιά
KID _όχι_ Ινδική Άμυνα της Βασίλισσας _αλλά_ Ινδική (Άμυνα) του Βασιλιά [η λέξη Άμυνα συνήθως παραλείπεται, σε αντίθεση με τη λέξη Επίθεση παραπάνω]
Kibitz = μαζέτας θεατής. Αυτό, με βάση τον ίδιο τον ορισμό της λίστας της Wikipedia που χρησιμοποίησες, μου φαίνεται λάθος. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν υπάρχει ελληνικός όρος, αλλά από πού προκύπτει ότι ο θεατής που μιλάει απέξω είναι και μαζέτας;
Στο Kt, το "(απαρχαιωμένο)" να πάει δίπλα στο Kt και όχι στο ελληνικό Ι.
loss με άνω τελεία ανάμεσά τους τα ήττα, απώλεια ή με αρίθμηση 1) 2), γιατί το απώλεια παραπέμπει σε απώλεια υλικού και όχι της παρτίδας
outside passed pawn Αν θυμάμαι καλά, όχι εξωτερικό ελεύθερο πιόνι (γιατί πάντως σε παρένθεση το πιόνι;) αλλά απομακρυσμένο ελεύθερο πιόνι
playable κάτι παίζεται, μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει κανείς Επειδή το "κάτι παίζεται" είναι ιδιωματική έκφραση στα ελληνικά, ίσως να διατυπωθεί το νόημα αλλιώς, π.χ. παίζεται, δεν είναι κακή κίνηση/βαριάντα
prepared variation προετοιμασμένη βαριάντα, στημένη βαριάντα Να αντιστραφεί η σειρά των στημένη και προετοιμασμένη. Όλοι στημένη λέμε. Μπορεί να γίνει και: στημένη βαριάντα (προετοιμασμένη "στο σπίτι"). Άλλωστε και στο ποδόσφαιρο "στημένη φάση" λέμε
rank οριζόντια _και_ γραμμή
refute κατάρριψη _και_ ανασκευή/ανασκευάζω
relative pin ψευδοκάρφωμα Προτιμώ σχετικό κάρφωμα. Το να ονομάσω το κάρφωμα μιας βασίλισσας 'ψευδοκάρφωμα' προσβάλλει το πρεστίζ της βασίλισσας!
second δεύτερος, δευτερόλεπτο Εγώ το ξέρω σεκοντάν, αλλά μπορεί να μη λέγεται πια. Ωστόσο το δευτερόλεπτο δεν αντιστοιχεί σε ερμήνευμα της Wikipedia, τουλάχιστον.
Semi-Open Game Όχι ημιανοιχτό παιχνίδι αλλά ημιανοιχτό άνοιγμα το ξέρω εγώ.
Semi-Closed Game ημίκλειστο παιχνίδι Αυτό πάλι "άνοιγμα" κατά πρώτον, αλλά κατά δεύτερον δεν θυμάμαι από τα χρόνια μου στο σκάκι αυτή τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα ανοίγματα με 1. δ4 δ5 και τα ανοίγματα με 1. δ4 μη δ5 (π.χ. 1...Ιζ6 κλπ.) Όλα αυτά εγώ τα ήξερα αδιακρίτως "κλειστά" και όχι κλειστά και ημίκλειστα· και πάντως, "ανοίγματα" και όχι "παιχνίδια"
smothered mate ματ αποπνιγμού _και_ ματ ετουφέ
stem game πρωτοπαιγμένη παρτίδα, παρτίδα όπου πρωτοπαίχτηκε κάτι Το πρώτο είναι νοηματικά λάθος. Θα μπορούσε: μητρική παρτίδα (βαριάντας)
tactician τακτικός παίκτης, συνδυαστικός Για να μην μπερδεύεται με το regular player, θα άφηνα μόνο το συνδυαστικός παίχτης ή πάντως θα έβαζα το συνδυαστικός πρώτο και το τακτικός δεύτερο.
tempo τέμπο, χρονικό πλεονέκτημα Το δεύτερο με πάει στο time advantage, που είναι άλλο πράμα. Θα έλεγα τέμπο, φυσικά, και ερμηνευτικά, αντί για χρονικό πλεονέκτημα, πλεονέκτημα/μειονέκτημα της κίνησης (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μπορεί να είναι και μειονέκτημα!)
transposition εναλλαγή Εγώ το ξέρω τρανσποζισιόν. Το εναλλαγή δεν μου αρέσει (με πάει στο alternating). Θα έλεγα, εκτός από την τρανσποζισιόν, όλο το ξένο ερμήνευμα: το να προκύπτει η ίδια θέση μέσα από διαφορετική σειρά κινήσεων. (αλληλομετάθεση δηλαδή, αλλά είναι πολύ τραβηγμένο)
variant παραλλαγή σκακιού Ίσως και παραλλαγμένο σκάκι

WFM φιντέ μετρ γυναικών
WGM γκρανμέτρ γυναικών
Δεν γνωρίζω την καθιερωμένη ορολογία, αλλά θα προτιμούσα από γλωσσική άποψη Γυναίκα Μετρ Φιντέ, Γυναίκα Γκρανμέτρ. Το ίδιο για τους υπόλοιπους ανάλογους τίτλους.

win/winning position νικηφόρα θέση, κερδίζουσα θέση Συμφωνώ με το κερδισμένη θέση του buccaneer
zugzwang τσουγκτσβάνγκ Πάντα άκουγα και έβαζα τον τόνο στην παραλήγουσα


----------



## sarant (Jul 14, 2010)

Στο μπριτζ έχουμε τον κίμπιτζερ, που κάθεται λίγο πιο πίσω από τους παίχτες, παρακολουθεί την παρτίδα και σχολιάζει. Ο όρος είναι αμερικάνικος γερμανικής προέλευσης. Στο μπριτζ τουλάχιστο κανείς δεν λέει ότι ο κίμπιτζερ είναι άσχετος, μπορεί να είναι καλύτερος από τους παίχτες. Θεατής είναι, αλλά το χαρακτηριστικό του είναι πως παίρνει ενεργό μέρος στο ποστ-μόρτεμ.

Και βέβαια, κερδισμένη θέση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ σας αμφότερους. Κώστα, η δουλειά που έκανες με τη διόρθωση είναι περισσότερη και από τη δική μου!

Οι περισσότερες παρατηρήσεις σας σωστές και θα τις ενσωματώσω σε νεότερη βαριάντα του γλωσσαριού. Ορισμένες επισημαίνουν ξεκάθαρα λάθη μου (νέτα σκέτα ή τάιπο), κάποιες αφορούν και εξελίξεις από την εποχή που έπαιζε ο Κώστας :) (βασικά τα ημίκλειστα και μια τάση προς αγγλική προφορά), οι αρεοπόροι που έγραψε ο Μπουκαν είναι μια προσπάθειά μου να αναβιώσω έναν παλιό και ξεχασμένο και (κτγμ) σαφέστερο όρο (έχω γράψει σχετικά αλλού και με ξεφώνισε και εκεί :)). Η _κερδίζουσα_ ήταν για τα πανηγύρια.

Θα ξαναγυρίσω με λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2010)

Όλες οι διορθώσεις που αναφέρονται εδώ θα γίνουν και στο γλωσσάρι. Περιμένοντας και άλλα σχόλια, στο μεταξύ (κουοτάροντας από του Κώστα):



Το advanced pawn όχι ελεύθερο πιόνι αλλά προχωρημένο πιόνι | προφανώς 
Η κάθετη είναι και κάθετος | (ακόμη, αλλά την κυνηγάω όπου την πετύχω...)
Το back rank δεν το έχω πολυακούσει. Συνήθως λένε eighth/first rank, που το λέμε η ογδόη (ακόμα κι αν είναι η πρώτη, δηλ. η των βαριών κομματιών του λευκού): "ματ στην ογδόη με τον/την πύργο/βασίλισσα" | Θα έλεγα ότι σήμερα πια είναι πιο συνηθισμένο το back rank, αλλά θα προσθέσω και το eighth/first rank (που ήταν πιο διαδεδομένο παλιότερα, όταν χρησιμοποιούσαν στα αγγλικά και στα ισπανικά το περιγραφικό σύστημα καταγραφής των κινήσεων)
Στο bishop πρέπει και φου (αρσ), αλλά και τρελός. Τον φου το λένε κατά κόρον οι σκακιστές, και το τρελός το λέει συχνά ο πολύς κόσμος. | οκ
Το capture είναι και ρήμα: τρώω, κόβω (π.χ. κόβω τον ίππο), παίρνω (παίρνω με τον φου) | ναι
Το diagonal όταν είναι ουσιαστικό είναι όχι διαγώνια αλλά διαγώνιος: "στη μεγάλη διαγώνιο" (πβ. παρακάτω long diagonal) | και στη μεγάλη διαγώνια ;)
Το discovered check εμείς τότε το λέγαμε "σαχ εξ αποκαλύψεως", όχι "σαχ με αποκάλυψη", εκτός βέβαια όταν μιλάγαμε ελλειπτικά: "αν πάει στο ε3, έχω αποκάλυψη". Τώρα έχει αλλάξει; | Ε, ναι, γλώσσα και γενικές, κάπως... Όμως θα το προσθέσω.
Στο exchange=διαφορά πρέπει να βάλεις ερμήνευμα, έτσι σκέτο είναι ακατανόητο! Το ίδιο και στο minor exchange | οκ
Το
_family/οικογενειακό_
πιρούνι εμείς δεν το λέμε απλά πιρούνι; άντε να το πούμε πιρούνι με τον ίππο, αλλά οικογενειακό, δεν το 'χω ξανακούσει | Το οικογενειακό είναι η πολλαπλή απειλή βασιλιά, βασίλισσας, και κανά-δύο πύργων. Δύσκολο να συμβεί στην πράξη, συχνό σε ασκήσεις αρχαρίων.
Το file=κάθετη, και κάθετος (θηλ.). | θα τα προσθέσω παντού...
_Και_
Φιντέ Μετρ (με κεφαλαίο Φ!) ή
_μόνο_
Μετρ Φιντέ; |ναι, και ΦΜ
Το Indian Defence γιατί όχι Ινδική Άμυνα παρά άμυνα φιανκέτου; ποιος ο λόγος; |Ένας μόνο: η Παλιά Ινδική
Ιnterference=διατομή Εγώ από το ερμήνευμα θα το έλεγα Παρεμβολή. Διατομή μου φαίνεται νοηματικά λάθος | Θα έλεγα ότι οι όροι είναι ισοδύναμοι και εναλλάξιμοι, δες π.χ. εδώ στο
γλωσσάρι καλλιτεχνικού σκακιού

Interzonal = (τουλάχιστον
_και_
) ιντερζονάλ (στη λήγουσα) | οκ, αλλά έχω χρόνια να το τονίσω αλά γαλλικά στη λήγουσα (όσα χρόνια έχουν να γίνουντέτοια τουρνουά)...
λευκό c4/μαύρο c5 => ...γ4/...γ5 | η τάση είναι να ακολουθούμε για τη γραφή τον επίσημο κανονισμό (που προβλέπει όνομα κομματιών στη γλώσσα του σκακιστή ή με φιγουρίτσες και για τα τετράγωνα τα λατινικά), άσχετο αν τα προφέρουμε στα ελληνικά 
isolani = απομονωμένο πιόνι. Με βάση τον ορισμό της Wikipedia: απομονωμένο δ πιόνι. | Ναι (αλλά νομίζω ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και π.χ. για πιόνι e).


> Σημείωση για τις συντομογραφίες των ανοιγμάτων: πρέπει πρώτα να αναγράφονται ανεπτυγμένες στα αγγλικά και μετά να υπάρχει το μετάφρασμα στα ελληνικά, π.χ. KGA (King's Gambit Accepted) Γκαμπί του Βασιλιά Αποδεκτό, ή και να αντικατασταθεί τελείως η συντομογραφία από την ανεπτυγμένη ονομασία. Είναι παράλογο μια _ξένη_ συντομογραφία να αντιστοιχίζεται απευθείας μ' ένα ανεπτυγμένο ελληνικό μετάφρασμα, συσκοτίζοντας τα πράγματα. Ποιος μέσος μεταφραστής, π.χ., μιας ξένης νουβέλας θα δει KGA στο βιβλίο που θα μεταφράζει; Προφανώς ο/η συγγραφέας θα γράψει King's Gambit Accepted.





KIA
_όχι_
Ινδική Άμυνα του Βασιλιά
_αλλά_
Ινδική Επίθεση του Βασιλιά | Φυσικά 
KID
_όχι_
Ινδική Άμυνα της Βασίλισσας
_αλλά_
Ινδική (Άμυνα) του Βασιλιά [η λέξη Άμυνα συνήθως παραλείπεται, σε αντίθεση με τη λέξη Επίθεση παραπάνω] | ditto
Kibitz = μαζέτας θεατής. Αυτό, με βάση τον ίδιο τον ορισμό της λίστας της Wikipedia που χρησιμοποίησες, μου φαίνεται λάθος. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν υπάρχει ελληνικός όρος, αλλά από πού προκύπτει ότι ο θεατής που μιλάει απέξω είναι και μαζέτας; | Σωστό, και με βάση την παρατήρηση του σαραντ, δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε καν ανάλογο όρο στα ελληνικά. Αν οι μπριτζέρ λένε κίμπιτζερ, ίσως πρέπει να τον μεταφέρουμε ατόφιο; 
Στο Kt, το "(απαρχαιωμένο)" να πάει δίπλα στο Kt και όχι στο ελληνικό Ι. | οκ
loss με άνω τελεία ανάμεσά τους τα ήττα, απώλεια ή με αρίθμηση 1) 2), γιατί το απώλεια παραπέμπει σε απώλεια υλικού και όχι της παρτίδας | οκ
outside passed pawn = Αν θυμάμαι καλά, όχι εξωτερικό ελεύθερο πιόνι (γιατί πάντως σε παρένθεση το πιόνι;) αλλά απομακρυσμένο ελεύθερο πιόνι | και απομακρυσμένο, και μακρινό επίσης, και χωρίς το πιόνι:
_Έβγαλε το μακρινό ελεύθερο_
(ενν. πιόνι).
playable = κάτι παίζεται, μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει κανείς Επειδή το "κάτι παίζεται" είναι ιδιωματική έκφραση στα ελληνικά, ίσως να διατυπωθεί το νόημα αλλιώς, π.χ. παίζεται, δεν είναι κακή κίνηση/βαριάντα | Σωστό. Θα βγάλω το κάτι.
prepared variation= προετοιμασμένη βαριάντα, στημένη βαριάντα Να αντιστραφεί η σειρά των στημένη και προετοιμασμένη. Όλοι στημένη λέμε. Μπορεί να γίνει και: στημένη βαριάντα (προετοιμασμένη "στο σπίτι"). Άλλωστε και στο ποδόσφαιρο "στημένη φάση" λέμε | ναι
rank =οριζόντια
_και_
γραμμή | ναι
refute = κατάρριψη
_και_
ανασκευή/ανασκευάζω | ναι
relative pin = ψευδοκάρφωμα Προτιμώ σχετικό κάρφωμα. Το να ονομάσω το κάρφωμα μιας βασίλισσας 'ψευδοκάρφωμα' προσβάλλει το πρεστίζ της βασίλισσας! | ΟΚ, αν είναι για το πρεστίζ κοτζάμ ντάμας! :)
second = δεύτερος, δευτερόλεπτο Εγώ το ξέρω σεκοντάν, αλλά μπορεί να μη λέγεται πια. Ωστόσο το δευτερόλεπτο δεν αντιστοιχεί σε ερμήνευμα της Wikipedia, τουλάχιστον. | Το σεκοντάν το πρωτοείδα εδώ. Λέγονται επίσης: βοηθός, αναλυτής, τέτοια πράγματα. Το δυτερόλεπτο το πρόσθεσα εγώ (μπορεί να προκύψει π.χ. σε χρόνους σκέψης)
Semi-Open Game = Όχι ημιανοιχτό παιχνίδι αλλά ημιανοιχτό άνοιγμα το ξέρω εγώ. | Σωστό το άνοιγμα, προτιμώ να το κρατήσω για το opening, αλλά έχεις δίκιο, πρέπει να προστεθεί.
Semi-Closed Game = ημίκλειστο παιχνίδι Αυτό πάλι "άνοιγμα" κατά πρώτον, αλλά κατά δεύτερον δεν θυμάμαι από τα χρόνια μου στο σκάκι αυτή τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα ανοίγματα με 1. δ4 δ5 και τα ανοίγματα με 1. δ4 μη δ5 (π.χ. 1...Ιζ6 κλπ.) Όλα αυτά εγώ τα ήξερα αδιακρίτως "κλειστά" και όχι κλειστά και ημίκλειστα· και πάντως, "ανοίγματα" και όχι "παιχνίδια" | Ε, ναι, κάποιος το πρωτοείπε, καθιερώθηκε.
smothered mate = ματ αποπνιγμού
_και_
ματ ετουφέ |ναι (και ετουφέ σκέτο)
stem game = πρωτοπαιγμένη παρτίδα, παρτίδα όπου πρωτοπαίχτηκε κάτι Το πρώτο είναι νοηματικά λάθος. Θα μπορούσε: μητρική παρτίδα (βαριάντας) | Μου αρέσει η μητρική παρτίδα μιας βαριάντας
tactician | τακτικός παίκτης, συνδυαστικός Για να μην μπερδεύεται με το regular player, θα άφηνα μόνο το συνδυαστικός παίχτης ή πάντως θα έβαζα το συνδυαστικός πρώτο και το τακτικός δεύτερο. |Πάντως, λέγεται πολύ το «τακτικός».
tempo = τέμπο, χρονικό πλεονέκτημα Το δεύτερο με πάει στο time advantage, που είναι άλλο πράμα. Θα έλεγα τέμπο, φυσικά, και ερμηνευτικά, αντί για χρονικό πλεονέκτημα, πλεονέκτημα/μειονέκτημα της κίνησης (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μπορεί να είναι και μειονέκτημα!) | θα αφήσω το τέμπο και κάποιος να θυμηθεί προσεχώς να προσθέσουμε εδώ ένα αρθράκι για το τι είναι αυτό το τέμπο στο σκάκι :)
transposition= εναλλαγή Εγώ το ξέρω τρανσποζισιόν. Το εναλλαγή δεν μου αρέσει (με πάει στο alternating). Θα έλεγα, εκτός από την τρανσποζισιόν, όλο το ξένο ερμήνευμα: το να προκύπτει η ίδια θέση μέσα από διαφορετική σειρά κινήσεων. (αλληλομετάθεση δηλαδή, αλλά είναι πολύ τραβηγμένο) | Και την τρανσποζισιόν την πρωτοβλέπω εδώ. Νομίζω ότι η εναλλαγή είναι παγιωμένη, αλλά επιφυλάσομαι να προσφέρων τεκμηρίωση.
variant = παραλλαγή σκακιού Ίσως και παραλλαγμένο σκάκι | Νομίζω ότι οι
παραλλαγές 
(που χρησιμοποιεί και το άρθρο της βίκις --όπου δεν έχω καμία αναμιξη :)) είναι οκ.
WFM = φιντέ μετρ γυναικών, WGM = γκρανμέτρ γυναικών Δεν γνωρίζω την καθιερωμένη ορολογία, αλλά θα προτιμούσα από γλωσσική άποψη Γυναίκα Μετρ Φιντέ, Γυναίκα Γκρανμέτρ. Το ίδιο για τους υπόλοιπους ανάλογους τίτλους. | Έχει καθιερωθεί το ... μετρ γυναικών.
win/winning position = νικηφόρα θέση, κερδίζουσα θέση Συμφωνώ με το κερδισμένη θέση του buccaneer | ε, χμμμ, κι εγώ συμφωνώ. Ξεφεύγουν και πράγματα...
zugzwang = τσουγκτσβάνγκ Πάντα άκουγα και έβαζα τον τόνο στην παραλήγουσα | Κι εγώ...:)


----------



## Costas (Jul 14, 2010)

Δόκτορ,

Για το family fork, δεν πρόσεξα ότι το ερμήνευμα έλεγε _more than_ two opposing pieces. Άρα, δικό μου το λάθος.

Δεν κατάλαβα καλά το επιχείρημά σου "Ένας μόνο, η Παλιά Ινδική". Άλλο ινδική άμυνα, άλλο Παλιά Ινδική ή Ινδική του Νίμτσοβιτς ή της Ντάμας κλπ.

Διατομή: Ανεξάρτητα απο το πώς το αποδίδουν και τι ακριβώς εννοούν οι προμπλεμίστες (εδώ έτσι κι αλλιώς μιλάμε για το κανονικό σκάκι) διατομή σημαίνει "κόψιμο πέρα ως πέρα ενός πράγματος α με ένα εργαλείο β", όχι "παρεμβολή ενός πράγματος β σε κάποιο σημείο μιας γραμμής α". Άρα, δεν τα θεωρώ εναλλάξιμα αλλά μάλλον θεωρώ τη διατομή ατυχή απόδοση. Ανάμεσα στο ε1 και στο ε5 παρεμβάλλεται ένα κομμάτι στο ε3. Το κομμάτι που παρεμβάλλεται δεν διατέμνει, κατά την αντίληψή μου, τη συγκεκριμένη στήλη αλλά τη διακόπτει, τη φράζει. Και μεταξύ διατέμνω και διακόπτω υπάρχει διαφορά, oder? Όταν διακόπτεις την παροχή του νερού κλείνεις το σωλήνα αλλά δεν τον διατέμνεις. Όταν πάλι ένα κοπίδι διατέμνει ένα σωλήνα, ένα καλώδιο, ή ένα μαχαίρι διατέμνει μια τούρτα, μετά την ενέργειά του, μετά τη (δια)τομή, το διατέμνον παύει να παρεμβάλλεται ανάμεσα στα δύο τμήματα του σωλήνα, της τούρτας, του διατμηθέντος, τα οποία αντικρίζουν το ένα το άλλο ελεύθερα, απλώς δεν εφάπτονται πια και το εσωτερικό τους είναι χαίνον, σε κοινή ανοιχτή θέα. Ενώ η παρεμβολή είναι το αντίθετο, ένα βούλωμα, ένα φράξιμο πάνω σε μια ανοιχτή γραμμή. Αλλά και στη γενικότερη γλώσσα, εκτός σκακιού, το interference θα το πούμε παρεμβολή ή διατομή;

c4/γ4 Σίγουρα, αλλά αν μετέφραζα μια "Σκακιστική νουβέλα", π.χ., και έγραφε στο c4, εγώ θα έβαζα γ4. Μπαίνει εδώ το ζήτημα σε ποιους μεταφραστές απευθύνεται το γλωσσάρι: σε μεταφραστές σκακιστικών βιβλίων ή σε μεταφραστές λογοτεχνίας; Και στους δύο, προφανώς, οπότε ίσως να μπουν και τα δύο; Ή ίσως να προστεθεί ένα λήμμα, ότι a...h = α...θ;

Κλειστά και ημίκλειστα ανοίγματα. Αφού ο όρος λέγεται, εννοείται ότι πάω πάσο. Ωστόσο κλειστό _παιχνίδι_ μπορεί να προκύψει από ανοιχτό άνοιγμα (ισπανική) και ανοιχτό _παιχνίδι_ από κλειστό άνοιγμα (βαριάντες σλαβικής). Γι' αυτό θεωρώ το _παιχνίδι_ παραπλανητικό. Άλλωστε, και το ξένο ερμήνευμα μιλάει ρητά για openings.

isolani. Ίσως και της ε στήλης, όπως λες, αν και πολύ συνηθέστερα προκύπτει στη δ, από κλειστά (και ημίκλειστα...) ανοίγματα. Έτσι λέει και το ξένο ερμήνευμα. Αλλά, αν θες να καλύψεις και το ε πιόνι, τότε απομονωμένο _κεντρικό_ πιόνι.

μακρινό ελεύθερο: πράγματι, πιο συνηθισμένο (είπαμε, τα χρόνια πέρασαν και η μνήμη φεύγει)

σχετικό κάρφωμα: Χαίρομαι που σε μαλάκωσα επικαλούμενος το ωραίο φύλο, αν και εκφράστηκα λάθος: Όχι _Το να ονομάσω το κάρφωμα μιας βασίλισσας 'ψευδοκάρφωμα' προσβάλλει το πρεστίζ της βασίλισσας!_ αλλά _Το να ονομάσω "ψευδοκάρφωμα" το κάρφωμα ενός κομματιού που προστατεύει μια βασίλισσα προσβάλλει το πρεστίζ της βασίλισσας!_ :)

Σεκοντάν: μπορεί να είναι ιδιόλεκτο εμένα και του καλού μου φίλου ΝΣ, και να μην το ξέραμε...τι να σου πω.

Στο tactician αντί για την απάντησή σου έβαλες το δικό μου σχόλιο.

Τρανσποζισιόν. Κοινόχρηστο, τουλάχιστον τότε. Για το εναλλαγή, εξακολουθώ να ενίσταμαι, αλλά ξα σου. Αλλιώς, "με διαφορετική σειρά κινήσεων": "Και καταλήγουμε με τρανσποζισιόν / με διαφορετική σειρά κινήσεων σε γνωστή θέση της βαριάντας τάδε της Γαλλικής".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2010)

Για την *ινδική άμυνα*, ένα έχω να πω: Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνο. Φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σκεφτόμουν.
Για τη *διατομή/παρεμβολή*, γλωσσολογικά και πραγματολογικά έχεις δίκιο. Θέλω όμως να δω και το λήμμα στη Σκακιστική εγκυκλοπαίδεια και επίσης, δυσκολεύομαι να καταδικάσω έναν όρο που χρησιμοποιείται έστω στο καλλιτεχνικό σκάκι. Ίσως χρειάζεται σαφέστερη διατύπωση της εμβέλειας της χρήσης του όρου.
*c4/γ4 *κλπ: Σωστό. Ίσως καλύτερη μια ρύθμιση με διασαφήνιση του στόχου. Συνειδητοποιώ ότι κι εγώ μετέφραζα με το μυαλό μου πιο πολύ στο σκακιστικό κοινό.
*Σεκοντάν:* Το άκουσες πρόσφατα από τον Νίκο; Είναι γεγονός πάντως ότι οι λιγότερο γνωστοί γαλλικοί όροι υποσκελίζονται από αγγλικούς ή μεταφρασμένους.
Στο *tactician* ήθελα απλώς να αναφέρω ότι το ακούω αρκετά συχνά: Ο Ταλ ήταν τακτικός παίκτης. Μπορεί να είναι απλώς η επίδραση του αγγλικού.
*Τρανσποζισιόν:* Ναι και στο "με διαφορετική σειρά κινήσεων"

Δυστυχώς είμαι μακριά από τα βιβλία και τα περιοδικά μου και δεν μπορώ να επικαλεστώ πηγές. Όμως θα γίνει κι αυτό, κάποια στιγμή.:)

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 15, 2010)

Σεκοντάν: όχι το άκουσα πρόσφατα, αλλά το λέγαμε τότε συχνά. Αλλά μπορείς να τον ρωτήσεις, άμα τον πετύχεις.

Τι λες για το "να προστεθεί ένα λήμμα, ότι a...h = α...θ";

Για το τακτικός δεν θα διαφωνήσω, άλλωστε πρόκειται για ευρύτερο πρόβλημα με αυτή τη λέξη, και όχι στο σκάκι μόνο. Απλώς σκέφτηκα μήπως να έμπαινε δεύτερο στη σειρά, αυτό είν' όλο.

Εμείς ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2010)

Costas said:


> Σεκοντάν: όχι το άκουσα πρόσφατα, αλλά το λέγαμε τότε συχνά. Αλλά μπορείς να τον ρωτήσεις, άμα τον πετύχεις.


Χμμφ! Τον πετυχα την προγούμενη βδμάδα, τώρα ποιος ξέρει πότε πάλι... :)


Costas said:


> Τι λες για το "να προστεθεί ένα λήμμα, ότι a...h = α...θ";


Ναι, καλή ιδέα. Και κάποια λήμματα χρειάζονται πραγματικά επεξήγηση (ή παραπομπή σε ποστ εδωμέσα :)).
Και πρέπει να αποφασίσω τι θα κάνω με τη *σταθεροποίηση*, με την οποία επιμένει ο πολυγραφότατος γκρανμέτρ Στράτος Γρίβας να αποδίδει το blockade, παρά τις ομηρικές διαφωνίες μας (μέχρι που δεν έβαλα το όνομά μου σε βιβλίο του που επιμελήθηκα επειδή επέμενε για τον όρο).


----------



## Costas (Jul 15, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πρέπει να αποφασίσω τι θα κάνω με τη *σταθεροποίηση*, με την οποία επιμένει ο πολυγραφότατος γκρανμέτρ Στράτος Γρίβας να αποδίδει το blockade


Εκ πρώτης όψεως, μαζί σου! Consolidation δεν είναι Blockade, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2010)

Costas said:


> Εκ πρώτης όψεως, μαζί σου! Consolidation δεν είναι Blockade, έτσι δεν είναι;


Ακριβώς!


----------



## Costas (Jul 15, 2010)

Consolidation σταθεροποίηση εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ότι π.χ. απομακρύνω τις πιο άμεσες απειλές, προστατεύω ή απομακρύνω κομμάτια μου που κρέμονταν, γενικά λύνω τις πιο άμεσες εκκρεμότητες και κλείνω τα πιο έκθετα, ανοιχτά μέτωπά μου.

Blockade μπλοκάρισμα (παρά μπλόκο, που έγραψες εσύ, γιατί μπλόκο είναι το roundup, και δεν το επισήμανα πρωτύτερα γιατί δεν ήμουν σίγουρος, αλλά τώρα μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε με την άνεσή μας) το καταλαβαίνω ότι προβαίνω σε ενέργειες που μπλοκάρουν την κινητικότητα του αντιπάλου, π.χ. ενός ελεύθερου πιονιού κυρίως, ή και μιας ολόκληρης αλυσίδας πιονιών, πράγμα που --το τελευταίο αυτό-- μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε πλήρες ή σχεδόν πλήρες μπλοκάρισμα της θέσης γενικότερα.
Το αγγλικό λέει A strategic placement of a minor piece directly in front of an enemy pawn, where it restrains the pawn's advance and gains shelter from attack, που είναι το πρώτο από αυτά που είπα πιο πάνω, ενώ το δεύτερο αυτοί το λένε stonewall (ξερολιθιά, μάντρα). Βαριάντα Μάντρας της Ολλανδικής. 

Οπότε προτείνω _μπλοκάρισμα_. Διάβασα το άρθρο σου. Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να δυσκολεύουμε τη ζωή μας με διαφορετικές λέξεις για την ενέργεια και για την κατάσταση/αποτέλεσμα της ενέργειας. Π.χ. λέμε οργάνωση και εννοούμε τόσο την ενέργεια και το αποτέλεσμα, το "οργάνωμα". Όσο για τα ουσιαστικά, ενεργητικά και παθητικά, πόσο συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται ώστε να αξίζουν λεξικογραφικό λήμμα; Υπάρχουν και οι περιφράσεις ή οι μετοχές (τουλάχιστον η παθητική: ο μπλοκαρισμένος) και ο "μπλοκαριστής", ή ο "μπλοκαδόρος" που λες εσύ, αλλά και απλά το "αυτός που μπλοκάρει", "η πλευρά που μπλοκάρει", "το κομμάτι που μπλοκάρει", εκφράσεις που σπάνια, νομίζω, θα χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς επανειλημμένα. Το "ακινητοποίηση" του Χρυσανθόπουλου είναι καλό, και η αντίρρηση ότι το πιόνι δεν είναι πάντοτε πράγματι ακινητοποιημένο δεν είναι ισχυρή. Καταρχήν, συχνά είναι πράγματι, και κατά δεύτερον, και όταν ακόμα δεν είναι, είναι σχετικά _ακινητοποιημένο_ εξίσου όσο και σχετικά _μπλοκαρισμένο_. Δε βλέπω δηλαδή καμία διαφορά. Αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά νομίζω είναι πιο εύκολο το μπλοκάρισμα από την ακινητοποίηση, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι είναι αδερφάκι του blockade. Το "αποκλεισμός", συμφωνώ που το απορρίπτεις. Ίσως ο Νίμτσοβιτς να έπρεπε να έχει πει Blockierung ή καλύτερα Immobilisierung (όπως σωστά ειρωνεύτηκε ο Χρυσανθόπουλος) και όχι το σπουδαιοφανές και αμετροεπές Blockade. Αλλά Νίμτσοβιτς ήταν αυτός, φανταζόταν ηπειρωτικούς αποκλεισμούς...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2010)

Πρόσθεσα τα συμπεράσματα από την ως τώρα συζήτηση (και μερικά ακόμη) στο γλωσσάρι. Αν κάτι ξέφυγε, δεν έγινε σωστά κλπ, εδώ είμαστε. :)

Edit: Χρωστάω ένα για τη μετάφραση των τετραγώνων: Ποιο είναι το σωστό, f3 ή ζ3 (ή μήπως «o τρίτος οίκος μπροστά από τον αξιωματικό του βασιλιά»; :)) -_βλ._ The white king commands his owne knight into the third house before his owne bishop (σε Arthur Saul's '_Famous Game Of Chesse Play_', 1614).


----------



## Costas (Jul 17, 2010)

Δόκτορ,

στο exchange λες αιχμαλωσία πύργου... Ποτέ δε μου άρεσε αυτή η λέξη για το σκάκι, και προτιμώ το πάρσιμο, όχι μόνο για το λαϊκότερο του πράγματος αλλά και πραγματικά, και παρά το ότι το αγγλικό είναι όντως capture (αλλά λαϊκά, βεβαίως, και εδώ, take-taking)· και εξηγούμαι:
όταν αιχμαλωτίζεις κάποιον, τον διατηρείς ζωντανό και μπορείς να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις είτε ως όμηρο προς ανταλλαγή είτε ως σκλάβο κλπ. Αντιθέτως, το σκάκι έχει μόνο νεκρούς, δεν έχει αιχμαλώτους: ό,τι τρώγεται εξαφανίζεται απ' το παιχνίδι, δεν μπορεί να επανέλθει ποτέ στη σκακιέρα. Ακόμα δε και η προαγωγή ενός πιονιού σε κομμάτι δεν αποτελεί επάνοδο ενός αιχμαλωτισμένου κομματιού αλλά γέννηση ενός άλλου, τελείως ανεξάρτητου από το/τα φαγωμένο/-α. Άρα, ο όρος αιχμαλωτίζω κττ. είναι άκυρος. Τα πάρσιμο, φάγωμα είναι πολύ πιο ακριβή (στον Άδη τον αχόρταγο, που λένε). Γι' αυτό θα συνιστούσα "πάρσιμο/φάγωμα πύργου" αντί για "αιχμαλωσία πύργου" κλπ.

Στο discovered check φτιάξε τα blue color.

Επιμένω ότι το μέτρ Φιντέ πρέπει να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο Φ.

απομονωμένο πιόνι της βασίλισσας = _ναι, αλλά και_ απομονωμένο δ πιόνι

isolani Έτσι που το 'χεις γράψει, είναι συνώνυμο του isolated pawn και προσθέτεις "συνήθως της βασίλισσας", ενώ, εάν συμφωνούμε βέβαια στον ορισμό, είναι "απομονωμένο δ (ή καμιά φορά ε) πιόνι" ή "απομονωμένο κεντρικό πιόνι (συνήθως της βασίλισσας)". Δεν είναι δηλ. ποτέ ένα απομονωμένο α-γ ούτε ζ-θ πιόνι, παρά μόνο δ, άντε και ε. Δεν μπορεί δηλ. το υπώνυμο (isolani) να καλύπτει το υπερώνυμο (isolated) [καλά τα είπα;], αλλά μόνο το αντίστροφο. Προσωπικά, πάντως, θα έβαζα μόνο "απομονωμένο δ πιόνι", χωρίς καν τη μνεία του ε πιονιού, όπως δηλ. ακριβώς κάνει η Wikipedia.

kibitzer Το "μετά την παρτίδα" που γράφεις δεν υπάρχει στον ορισμό της Wikipedia, όπου αντιθέτως γίνεται αυστηρή επισήμανση της απαξίας της παρέμβασης _την ώρα της παρτίδας_ ως υποπερίπτωση του kibitz.

knight _και_ άλογο, αλογάκι (ο πολύς κόσμος) [όχι όμως στο knight pawn, που είναι όρος των σκακιστών]

minor exchange Νομίζω μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο λιτό, δηλ. να σταματήσεις στο "π.χ. Α εναντίον Ι", και ν' αφήσεις τα ζεύγη, είτε ως ευκόλως εννοούμενα (Α+Α έναντι Α+Ι) είτε ως ανακριβή και εντέλει μπερδευτικά χωρίς λόγο (Α+Α έναντι Ι+Ι είναι _δύο_ μικρές διαφορές!) Ακόμα καλύτερα, να κόψεις και την αρχή, όπου αφήνεις να εννοηθεί ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες "μικρές διαφορές", των οποίων η Α έναντι Ι αποτελεί ένα μόνο παράδειγμα. Η Wikipedia όμως ορίζει λιτά: The exchange of a bishop for a knight, και τίποτε άλλο. Και μάλιστα, θα έλεγα ότι τεχνηέντως δεν παίρνει θέση ποιο είναι το πιο ισχυρό κομμάτι (αφού ως γνωστόν μπορεί να είναι και ο ίππος). Οπότε νομίζω ότι εδώ less is best. Άρα "minor exchange η διαφορά αξιωματικού προς ίππο (και αντιστρόφως)". Το "και αντιστρόφως" είναι η δική μου προσθήκη. Και όποιος θέλει να δει τι εστί "διαφορά", πάει στο οικείο λήμμα.

Ξέχασες το outside passed pawn μακρινό ελεύθερο πιόνι

Το pawn and move είναι είτε άχρηστο λήμμα (εγώ θα το εξαφάνιζα) είτε πρέπει να γίνει "παλιό είδος παρτίδας χάντικαπ", όπου βέβαια πρέπει να γράψεις κάτι για το χάντικαπ. Σημειωτέον ότι αυτό που γράφεις τώρα στο λήμμα χάντικαπ δεν αντιστοιχεί στο Γλωσσ. της Wikipedia ούτε στη σκακιστική σημασία της λέξης.

Spanish bishop Αυτό το περί β4 για το Μαύρο δεν μπορώ να το φανταστώ, εκτός κι αν δεχτώ την εξής παρτίδα: 1. ε3 ε5 2. ε4 Ιζ6 3. Ιγ3 Αβ4 :). Πάντως η Wikipedia δε γνωρίζει Μαύρο Ισπανικό αξιωματικό. Απροπό, αφού Ισπανικός, βάλε και Ιταλικός στο Italian bishop.

stem game Πιο σίγουρο για τον αμύητο το "μιας βαριάντας" από το "μιας συνέχειας", που έχεις βάλει. Θα πάει στο λήμμα βαριάντα και ο κύκλος κλείνει, ενώ το συνέχεια είναι λέξη με πολλές σημασίες και μπορεί να γεννήσει απορίες (παρά το ότι έχεις λήμμα main line).

tempo μπορείκαι --> μπορεί και


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2010)

Μερσί για το προυφρίντινγκ (θα τα διορθώσω). Για το Φιντέ κεφαλαίο, οκ (έτσι κι αλλιώς, κανείς δεν το πολυγράφει).
Δεν είναι ισπανικοί και οι δύο αξιωματικοί στο 1.e4 e5 2. If3 Ic6 3. Ic3 If6 4. Ab5 Ab4; (και δεν είναι εκνευριστικό να γράφω «επίσημα» σκακιστικά; :))


----------



## Costas (Jul 17, 2010)

Αβ4: αν το δεις έτσι (Ισπανική 4 Ίππων), είναι. Ό,τι νομίζεις. Το άλλο για το "επίσημα", δεν το 'πιασα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2010)

Costas said:


> Το άλλο για το "επίσημα", δεν το 'πιασα.


Εννοούσα ελληνικά το κομμάτι, διεθνές το τετράγωνο: Ιf3, Ρg1, Πff2 κττ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Α, μάλιστα. Όντως αηδές, αλλά αναγκαίο, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, τη σήμερον ημέρα. Εγώ πάντως, έξω από τον καθαυτό σκακιστικό χώρο, γράφω Αγ4, δηλ. όλα ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2010)

Ρωσοελληνικό λεξικό σκακιστικών όρων (με επιφυλάξεις... :))


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2010)

*Περί διατομής και παρεμβολής*

Πάλι κοντά στα βιβλία μου, μεταφέρω απλώς τα σχετικά λήμματα από τη Σκακιστική εγκυκλοπαίδεια του _Χρ. Κεφαλή_ (θεώρηση ύλης: _Ηλ. Κουρκουνάκης_):

*διατομή* (σελ. 137): Τετράγωνο στο οποίο τέμνονται ευθείες γραμμές της σκακιέρας (κάθετες, οριζόντιες, ή διαγώνιες). Για παράδειγμα, το f6 είναι διατομή της καθέτου -f-, της 6ης οριζόντιας, και των διαγωνίων a1-h8 και h4-d8. Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο στο καλλιτεχνικό σκάκι, για προβλήματα όπου οι γραμμές δράσης δύο κομματιών συναντώνται σε ένα τετράγωνο (τη διατομή) με αποτέλεσμα τα κομμάτια να μπλέκονται μεταξύ τους. Πιο σπάνια αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί και στο πρακτικό παιχνίδι.
Βλ. και _διατομής θέματα_ στο λήμμα _προβλημάτων κατηγορίες και θέματα_.

*προβλημάτων κατηγορίες και θέματα*, _διατομής θέματα_ (σελ. 503): Θέματα που επιδεικνύουν μια παρεμβολή σε διατομή. [...]

*παρεμβολή (1)* (σελ. 459): Η τοποθέτηση πεσσού σε μια γραμμή ώστε να διακόπτει την ακτίνα δράσης ενός αντίπαλου κομματιού. [....] Μια παρεμβολή μπορεί να αφορά και σύμμαχους πεσσούς. [...] Συνηθέστερα πάντως ορίζεται ως τακτικό μοτίβο μεταξύ αντιπαλων πεσσών, με σκοπό να εξουδετερωθεί μια καίρια λειτουργία ενός αντίπαλου κομματιού διακόπτοντας τη δράση του. [....] Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να διακόπτεται μια αμυντική επαφή αντίπαλων κομματιών. [...] Σε προβλήματα χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά παρεμβολές μεταξύ σύμμαχων κομματιών, όπου το ένα εμποδίζει το άλλο.​
Με δεδομένο ότι κάθε τετράγωνο της σκακιέρας βρίσκεται πάνω σε μία κάθετη, μία οριζόντια, και δύο διαγώνιες γραμμές, άρα κάθε τετράγωνο είναι και διατομή, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να έγινε σαφές γιατί υπάρχει/υπήρχε (στο μυαλό μου τουλάχιστον) μια κάποια ασάφεια στους όρους...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με δεδομένο ότι κάθε τετράγωνο της σκακιέρας βρίσκεται πάνω σε μία κάθετη, μία οριζόντια, και δύο διαγώνιες γραμμές...


Εκτός από τις τέσσερις γωνίες (όπου η διαγώνια είναι μία). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2010)

Τουσέ, σερ Ζαζ! :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2010)

Δόκτορ, αν κατάλαβα καλά συμφωνείς εντέλει με την "παρεμβολή" για το interference. Μένει να μας πεις πώς είναι στα ξένα η "διατομή" του καλλιτεχνικού σκακιού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2010)

Costas said:


> Δόκτορ, αν κατάλαβα καλά συμφωνείς εντέλει με την "παρεμβολή" για το interference. Μένει να μας πεις πώς είναι στα ξένα η "διατομή" του καλλιτεχνικού σκακιού.


Μα... interference :), δεν έγινε σαφές το μπέρδεμα; 

Από το αγγλικό άρθρο της βίκη:

Although interferences are quite rare in actual play, they are a common theme in chess problems. The device in the last example above, in which a sacrifice occurs on the intersection of the defensive lines of two differently moving pieces, is known to problemists as a Novotny. Various other types of interference are given specific names in problem terminology, including the Grimshaw, Plachutta where the two pieces both move orthogonally (see a beautiful example by Tarrasch), Anti-Bristol, Holzhausen and Wurzburg-Plachutta.​
και στα ελληνικά του καλλιτεχνικού σκακιού: διατομή Γκρίμσο, Πλαχούτα κλπ

Με άλλα λόγια:
*interference* = παρεμβολή (στο αγωνιστικό σκάκι), διατομή (στο καλλιτεχνικό σκάκι)


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2010)

Από τα λινκ που δίνεις, καταλαβαίνω πως υπάρχει παρεμβολή όταν ένα κομμάτι τοποθετείται-θυσιάζεται σε τετράγωνο που διακόπτει μία ή περισσότερες γραμμές που συνδέουν δύο ή περισσότερα κομμάτια, και το τετράγωνο αυτό βρίσκεται στη διατομή, δηλ. στη διασταύρωση των γραμμών δράσης αυτών των κομματιών, δηλ. στην intersection τους, όπου εντέλει το "διατομή" αφορά το τετράγωνο όπου πραγματοποιείται η παρεμβολή και όχι την ενέργεια της παρεμβολής. Γι' αυτό στα αγγλικά ο όρος είναι πάντοτε interference.
Από δε το δεύτερο λινκ που δίνεις με τις γουγλιές, βρίσκω φράσεις όπως "Τα λευκά τοποθετούν ένα κομμάτι στην διατομή δυο μαύρων γραμμικών κομματιών", "Διατομή Βίρτσμπουργκ-Πλαχούτα (Wuerzburg-Plachutta) : Αμοιβαία παρεμβολή μεταξύ δυο γραμμικών κομματιών", "Διατομή Πλαχούτα [pla-hu'-ta] : Plachutta intersection", "μια παρεμβολή στη διατομή η7", "Στο πρόβλημα με θέμα διατομής με παρεμβολή αντίπαλου κομματιού"...
Άλλο λοιπόν παρεμβολή, άλλο διατομή, και το μεν ένα αποδίδει την interference το δε άλλο την intersection, το ένα είναι η τοποθέτηση του κομματιού στο επίμαχο τετράγωνο, και το άλλο είναι το ίδιο το τετράγωνο όπου διασταυρώνονται-διατέμνονται οι γραμμές των διαφόρων κομματιών, το ένα είναι η ενέργεια και το άλλο είναι το σημείο όπου γίνεται η ενέργεια. Τώρα, αν στα πλαίσια ενός σχήματος λιτότητας μιλούν για "διατομή τάδε" και ενδεχομένως αναφέρονται στην ενέργεια και όχι στο σημείο όπου ασκείται η ενέργεια, αυτό είναι άλλου παπά βαγγέλιο. Με μια επιπόλαιη, ομολογώ, ματιά στο λήμμα Plachutta, βλέπω πως ενώ οι Έλληνες μιλούν για Διατομή Πλαχούττα, οι Άγγλοι μιλούν για σκέτο The Plachutta, και το επεξηγούν "the Plachutta is a _device_", ενώ αντιθέτως παραπάνω στις γουγλιές υπάρχει το Plachutta intersection, αλλά από ελληνικό μπλογκ. Γουγλάροντας "Plachutta intersection" μέσα σε εισαγωγικά βρίσκω μόνο 4 αποτελέσματα, 2 από τα οποία είναι τα ελληνικά που είπαμε και άλλα δύο είναι από ένα και το αυτό ξένο σάιτ, ουσιαστικά δηλ. 1 ξένο αποτέλεσμα. Αντιθέτως, γουγλάροντας "Plachutta interference" μέσα σε εισαγωγικά βρίσκω 236 αποτελέσματα. Άρα δικαιούμαι να υποψιαστώ ότι ο σωστός όρος είναι Plachutta interference και όχι Plachutta intersection και άρα ο σωστός ελληνικός όρος θα ήταν Παρεμβολή Plachutta και όχι Διατομή Plachutta, πράγμα που συμφωνεί και με τη λογική.

Όσο για το ρήμα, they interfere with each other, πρέπει να αποδίδεται ως "παρεμποδίζονται αμοιβαία", δηλ. "μπλέκει το ένα στα πόδια του άλλου". Η interference γίνεται από το θυσιαζόμενο κομμάτι, και η συνέπεια είναι ότι τα αντίπαλα κομμάτια interfere with each other, αλληλοπαρεμποδίζονται. Το υποκείμενο δηλ. δεν είναι το ίδιο στην πρώτη και στη δεύτερη περίπτωση.

Στο λινκ της Wikipedia που έδωσες, στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα, η βαριάντα 1. Ιδ5 Π2xδ5 2. α8=Β Πxβ8 3. Bxβ8 Πα5 ματ είναι λάθος, αφού ο Λευκός απαντά 4. Ρβ4, δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή ματ.


----------



## Mari (Jan 30, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 
Είμαι καινούργια στο forum (και στο άθλημα) Μια ερώτηση: τι διαφορά έχουν τα x-ray και skewer attack (γιατί παρουσιάζονται διαφορετικά ή μάλλον το skewer ως υποκατηγορία του x-ray) και πως θα τα λέγαμε στα ελληνικά; (το skewer -(ίσως) σούβλισμα, αλλά το x-ray?)...


----------



## Mari (Jan 30, 2012)

*Skewer/x-ray*

http://chesstempo.com/chess-forum/tactics_problems/skewer_xray-t1478.0.html

Από ένα σχετικό forum


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

Καλώς όρισες, Μαρί!

Για το _skewer_ έχουμε δώσει στο σκακιστικό γλωσσάρι μας (εδώ) ήδη την απόδοση _σουβλάκι_ (την ίδια απόδοση προτιμάει και ο Χρ. Κεφαλής στη *Σκακιστική Εγκυκλοπαίδειά* του). Για το x-ray attack (συνήθως, αν και όπως φαίνεται και από τα παραδείγματα του φόρουμ που δίνεις, μπορεί να υπάρχει και x-ray defence), ο Χρ. Κεφαλής τον αποδίδει μεταφράζοντας με το προφανές: *επίθεση ακτίνων χ*:


*ακτίνων χ επίθεση:* Τακτικό μοτίβο, στο οποίο ένας πεσσός μπορεί να εκπληρώσει μια απειλή επειδή προστατεύεται έμμεσα από ένα σύμμαχο πεσσό, παρότι παρεμβάλλεται ανάμεσα ένας αντίπαλος. Η ονομασία προέρχεται από τον αντίστοιχο αγγλικό x-ray attack. (Σκακ. Εγκυκλ. σελ. 20)​


----------



## Mari (Jan 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ο Χρ. Κεφαλής τον αποδίδει μεταφράζοντας με το προφανές: *επίθεση ακτίνων χ*


Δεν είναι όμως κακόηχος ο όρος για μια τόσο κομψή κίνηση; Πολύ καλύτερο θα ήταν ένα "απειλή με υπερπήδηση" ή κάτι τέτοιο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

Ο όρος δεν είναι πολύ συνηθισμένος. Έχω ζητήσει κι άλλες γνώμες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2015)

*forcing move vs forced move (chess)*

Στο σκάκι υπάρχει ο όρος «κίνηση φορσέ». Σημαίνει την κίνηση που είσαι υποχρεωμένος να παίξεις, είτε από τους κανονισμούς (π.χ. όταν απειλείται ο βασιλιάς σου και δεν μπορείς να διώξεις τον αντίπαλο ή να τοποθετήσεις κάτι για να διακόψεις τα πυρά του, οπότε είναι υποχρεωτικό να κουνήσεις τον βασιλιά αλλιώς χάνεις επιτόπου) είτε από τις συνθήκες (π.χ. όταν απειλείται από ένα πιονάκι η βασίλισσά σου από ένα πιονάκι και δεν έχεις όφελος να την χάσεις με αντάλλαγμα το υποδεκαπλάσιας αξίας πιονάκι, οπότε είναι φορσέ να ασχοληθείς με τη βασίλισσά σου).

Να πώς περιγράφει την έννοια και ο Χρήστος Κεφαλής στη _Σκακιστική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_:

*φορσέ* (forcé)...Κίνηση ή συνέχεια στην οποία ο παίκτης δεν έχει ουσιαστικές επιλογές. Με την αυστηρή έννοια, φορσέ είναι μια κίνηση όταν δεν υπάρχει καμιά άλλη νόμιμη εναλλακτική επιλογή. Για παράδειγμα, ο Βασιλιάς ενός παίκτη δέχεται σαχ και μπορεί να αμυνθεί μόνο μετακινώντας τον σε ένα συγκεκριμένο τετράγωνο. Με μια πιο πλατιά έννοια, φορσέ θεωρείται μια κίνηση όταν όλες οι εναλλακτικές επιλογές είναι κακές· *φορσέ ματ*...είναι ένα αναπόφευκτο ματ, που πραγματοποιείται με φορσέ κινήσεις.

Με άλλα λόγια (αφού είμαστε και μεταφραστικό φόρουμ) φορσέ κίνηση είναι η _forced move_.

Όπως είναι φανερό, όταν κάποιος έχει στη διάθεσή του μόνο μια φορσέ κίνηση, βρίσκεται μάλλον σε πολύ κακή θέση. Στη σκακιστική ιδιόλεκτο μπορεί λοιπόν να πει κάποιος: «θα παίξω εδώ και θα σε φορσάρω» εννοώντας ότι θα σε φέρω σε θέση όπου θα έχεις μόνο κίνηση φορσέ. Και πώς λέγεται αυτή η κίνηση, με την οποία θα σε «φορσάρω» (με άλλα λόγια, η _forcing move_);

Τυπικά, δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη ορολογία. Μπορεί κανείς να μιλήσει για εξαιρετική κίνηση (στα «σκακιστικά»: κίνηση-θαυμαστικό ή κίνηση-διπλό θαυμαστικό ·με ένα ή με δύο θαυμαστικά σχολιάζονται στη βιβλιογραφία οι καλές και οι εξαιρετικές κινήσεις, αντίστοιχα -- οι κακές είναι, αντίστοιχα, το μονό και το διπλό αγγλικό ερωτηματικό) ή να γράψει για εξαναγκαστική κίνηση κ.λπ. Καθόλου απίθανο δεν μου φαίνεται, λοιπόν, κάποιοι να λένε (αδόκιμα μεν, αλλά...) φορσέ και την κίνηση που οδηγεί τον αντίπαλο σε φορσέ κίνηση.

Συνεπώς, καλά κάνει ο Αντώνης Πανούτσος που εξηγεί στο άρθρο του της 6/2/15 με ποιον τρόπο χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο --δυστυχώς, όμως, τον χρησιμοποιεί με τον αδόκιμο τρόπο:

_Στο σκάκι το φορσέ είναι η κίνηση του παίκτη, που υποχρεώνει τον αντίπαλο σε μία και μόνη κίνηση αν δεν θέλει να χάσει αυτόματα το παιχνίδι._

Σε όλη την προεκλογική περίοδο ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ άφηνε να εννοηθεί ότι έχει κίνηση φορσέ. Αμέσως μετά τις εκλογές αποδείχθηκε όχι μόνο ότι δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο πράγμα, αλλά [...]


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2015)

Tώρα που το ξαναβλέπω μου φαίνεται ότι σκακιστικά καθόλου δεν στέκει. Δεν μπορείς να έχεις από πριν μια καλή κίνηση στο σκάκι, διότι ο άλλος μπορεί να σου παίξει γ4 αντί ε4 και να δρομολογήσει άλλες βαριάντες. Μάλλον ο άσος στο μανίκι ταιριάζει περισσότερο στα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2015)

*εξαναγκάζουσα *κίνηση :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2015)

Ε, ναι, κάτι ανάλογο, αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιούνται καθόλου.

Αν ήθελα να μείνω στο σκακιστικό ιδιόλεκτο, θα έλεγα ότι ο Α πίστευε ότι διέθετε μια συνέχεια με κινήσεις όλες διπλά θαυμαστικά, που θα ανάγκαζαν τον Β να παίζει συνεχώς τα φορσέ, αλλά...


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 8, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι το σωστό θα ήταν _κίνηση φορσάν_ (coup forçant)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2015)

*bughouse chess* = *φυτευτό σκάκι*


----------



## panadeli (Feb 25, 2015)

Μάλλον ταιριάζει στο νήμα με τις γκάφες, αλλά ίσως και εδώ.
Προχθές, κάνοντας ζάπινγκ, έπεσα στην ταινία Σέρλοκ 2 με τον Ρόμπερτ Ντάουνι Τζούνιορ. Προς το τέλος, όπου ο Σέρλοκ παίζει σκάκι με τον Μοριάρτι, ο μεταφραστής έδωσε ρέστα. Δειγματοληπτικά:
bishop to queen 4: αξιωματικός στη βασίλισσα 4 
check: τσεκ! :scared:

WTFF???

Στο τέλος, βέβαια, για κάποιον ακατανόητο λόγο, το check and mate έγινε σκέτο ματ. Δηλαδή, αφού το ξεκίνησες που το ξεκίνησες, γιατί όχι _τσεκ και_ ματ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Το τσεκ ακούγεται πάντως (μαζί με το σαχ και, λιγότερο, το ρουά) --όλο και περισσότερο θα έλεγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

*Καραντίνα*
του _Άρθουρ Κλαρκ_ (Arthur C. Clarke, 1977)

Τα φλεγόμενα συντρίμμια της Γης γέμιζαν ακόμη τον μισό ορίζοντα όταν το ερώτημα που διατύπωσε η Γεννήτρια Περιέργειας κατόρθωσε κάπως να περάσει όλα τα φίλτρα και να φτάσει στα Κεντρικά:

—Ήταν αναγκαίο αυτό; Ναι μεν ήταν οργανικές μορφές, αλλά είχαν καταφέρει να φτάσουν σε Ευφυΐα Τρίτης Τάξης.

—Δεν υπήρχε άλλη επιλογή: πέντε προηγούμενες μονάδες μολύνθηκαν ανίατα μόλις ήρθαν σε επαφή.

—Μολύνθηκαν; Πώς;

Τα μικροδευτερόλεπτα κυλούσαν με βασανιστικά αργό ρυθμό ενόσω τα Κεντρικά προσπαθούσαν να εντοπίσουν τις λιγοστές αχνές αναμνήσεις που είχαν διαφύγει μέσω της Πύλης Λογοκρισίας όταν τα υπερφορτωμένα Κυκλώματα Ανίχνευσης πήραν τη διαταγή να αυτοκαταστραφούν.

—Αντιμετώπισαν ένα «πρόβλημα» που δεν ήταν δυνατόν να αναλυθεί πλήρως σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής του Σύμπαντος. Παρά το γεγονός ότι οι εμπλεκόμενοι τελεστές ήταν μόνο έξι, απορρόφησε τις μονάδες στην ολότητά τους.

—Πώς είναι δυνατόν;

—Δεν το γνωρίζουμε· δεν πρέπει ποτέ να το μάθουμε. Αν ανακαλυφθούν όμως ποτέ ξανά αυτοί οι έξι τελεστές, κάθε έλλογη υπολογιστική ισχύς θα τερματιστεί.

—Και πώς μπορούμε να τους αναγνωρίσουμε;

—Επίσης δεν γνωρίζουμε. Το μόνο που διέρρευσε πριν κλείσει η Πύλη Λογοκρισίας ήταν τα ονόματά τους. Φυσικά, αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτε.

—Παρ' όλ' αυτά, πρέπει να τα γνωρίζω.

Η Επιφυλακή Λογοκρισίας άρχισε να κοκκινίζει, αλλά η Πύλη δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε. «Τα ονόματα ήταν: Βασιλιάς, Βασίλισσα, Αξιωματικός, Ίππος, Πύργος, Πιόνι.»


Το πρωτότυπο:

QUARANTINE by Arthur C. Clarke (1977), which appeared in Isaac Asimov’s Science Fiction Magazine, First Issue, Vol. 1, No. 1, Spring 1977, is a very short story about an extraterrestrial civilization that discovers chess after visiting Earth. Arthur C. Clarke was challenged to write a story so short that it could fit on the back of a postcard. Here’s the result:

Earth’s flaming debris still filled half the sky when the question filtered up to Central from the Curiosity Generator. “Why was it necessary? Even though they were organic, they had reached Third Order Intelligence.”
“We had no choice: five earlier units became hopelessly infected when they made contact.”
“Infected? How? The microseconds dragged slowly by, while Central tracked down the few fading memories that had leaked past the Censor Gate, when the heavily-buffered Reconnaissance Circuits had been ordered to self-destruct.
“They encountered a – problem – that could not be fully analyzed within the lifetime of the Universe. Though it involved only six operators, they became totally obsessed by it.”
“How is that possible?”
“We do not know: we must never know. But if those six operators are ever re-discovered, all rational computing will end.”
“How can they be recognized?”
“That also we do not know; only the names leaked through before the Censor Gate closed. Of course, they mean nothing.”
“Nevertheless, I must have them.”
The Censor voltage started to rise; but it did not trigger the Gate. “Here they are: King, Queen, Bishop, Knight, Rook, Pawn.”

_Μετάφραση: Δρ7χ_


----------



## Themis (Feb 25, 2015)

Γεια σου, Δόκτορα, με τα ωραία σου!


----------



## Earion (Feb 25, 2015)

Σύντομο, ευθύβολο, αποφασιστικό. Σαν τα ανοίγματα του Δόκτορα. :up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2020)

*recapture*

Ένας όρος που δεν υπάρχει στο σκακιστικό γλωσσάρι (βλ. #1 του παρόντος). Υπάρχει το λήμμα *capture* (ουσ.:} πάρσιμο, κόψιμο, αιχμαλώτιση, (ρ.:} τρώω, κόβω, παίρνω.

Τι είναι το recapture; Είναι όταν γίνονται μια σειρά από διαδοχικές κινήσεις όπου ένας παίκτης κόβει/αιχμαλωτίζει/παίρνει (capture) ένα κομμάτι (ή πιόνι) και ο αντίπαλος παίρνει κι εκείνος ένα κομμάτι/πιόνι ίσης αξίας. Επομένως δεν πρόκειται για απελευθέρωση ή «ανακατάληψη» ενός πύργου π.χ. με επιστροφή του στη σκακιέρα αλλά για πάρσιμο ισάξιου αντίπαλου υλικού. «Παίρνεις εσύ, παίρνω εγώ...» ένα πράγμα.

Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων για κάποιες ιδέες. Οι μοναδικές που έχω ξεκινούν με ένα *κόντρα-* ως πρώτο συνθετικό (κοντραπάρσιμο, κοντρασύλληψη, κοντρακόβω κλπ) και δεν με ενθουσιάζουν ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 24, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> *recapture*
> 
> Ένας όρος που δεν υπάρχει στο σκακιστικό γλωσσάρι (βλ. #1 του παρόντος). Υπάρχει το λήμμα *capture* (ουσ.:} πάρσιμο, κόψιμο, αιχμαλώτιση, (ρ.:} τρώω, κόβω, παίρνω.
> 
> ...



Όταν έπαιζα κάπως σοβαρά προ καιρού (1977...) αυτό το λέγαμε "αλλαγή":
Either the player of the white or the black pieces may make the first capture of the other player's piece in an exchange, followed by the other player capturing a piece of the first player, often referred to as a recapture. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exchange_(chess)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 24, 2020)

Κι εγώ που έπαιζα αλλά καθόλου μα καθόλου σοβαρά :) , "αλλαγή" θυμάμαι.


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 24, 2020)

Χμμμ, μάλλον το ερώτημα αφορά σύλληψη/αντι-σύλληψη, φάγωμα/αντι-φάγωμα, δηλ. το τι συμβαίνει εκατέρωθεν κατά τη διαδικασία της αλλαγής...


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 24, 2020)

Σκέφτηκα δύο ρήματα, που λογιοφέρνουν μεν, υφίστανται δε:
recapture: ανταφαιρώ, ανταιχμαλωτίζω


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2020)

Εγώ το θυμόμουν «ανταλλαγή», και δεν ξέρω αν ήταν αγγλισμός. Πάντως βλέπω ότι το δίνουν ως συνώνυμο με την «αλλαγή», π.χ. εδώ: http://kesaris.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 25, 2020)

Δεν είναι εύκολη η λύση, και το αγγλικό capture/recapture δεν είναι ακριβές και η ανταλλαγή μπορεί να χρησιμέψει μόνο αν νοηματοδοτηθεί ad hoc.


----------

